# Stay Away From Wisteria Lane



## Dave (Mar 24, 2016)

I was a good customer of theirs. I order 50lb blocks of M&P all the time. Liked their soaps. On my last order they did not ship it to the address I gave them. The address it went to, refused the order. I emailed them numerous times and their ignoring me. They don't have a phone number on the website. I'll never do business with  a company that doesn't post their phone number again. Too fishy. The phone number my bank gave me of them is no longer in service. Are they out of business?? STAY AWAY from them. Is this how they treat good customers.
In a sense they did me a favor. Since I needed the soap. I found someone else with better priceing and I trust. Thanks BB


----------



## Saponista (Mar 24, 2016)

Is this them? http://startlookup.com/Info/1606424/wisteria-lane-inc.html


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 24, 2016)

If you paid with paypal I would certainly file a report. If it is the company above you could file a Better Business Report. They do not have to be members to not like getting a BB report against them.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 24, 2016)

You can also file with your credit card company to get your money back. Good luck!


----------



## Dave (Mar 25, 2016)

Called the number on the website you gave me Saponista. Always busy. The charge was on my business debit. I filed a dispute. my bank said business debits are different than personal debit cards and nothing might happened.


----------

